# Bob Roll visiting Pasadena 11/04



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Bob Roll well known Tour de France commentator (Versus cable network), The First American on an American team (7-Eleven Cycling Team) to finish the Paris-Roubaix. ?Will be in Pasadena , November 4th, 2007 at Velo Pasadena Bike Shop 2562 East Colorado Blvd. There will be a short 1 hour bike ride rolling out at 9am from the shop easy pace ok for the whole family. After the ride he will sign autographs and answer questions until 1pm. There will be free food provided by Velo Pasadena and a Demo Day all day featuring Specialized and Time Bicycles along with Zipp Wheels. The shop will also have many items on sale.

For more info check out www.velopasadena. com


----------

